
Ask YC: Favorite blogs? - unalone
I checked searchyc - doesn't look like there's ever been a discussion about this! What blogs do you love? Not even what blogs do you think are best, what ones do you love reading?<p>My favorites: The Big Contrarian (http://www.bigcontrarian.com/), which has incredible essays (one of the best is on something like the third-to-last page), All of Andy Baio's blog posts and links (http://waxy.org/), Daring Fireball (http://daringfireball.net) - which I started reading <i>before</i> I was a Mac user, and which got me into both Apple stuff and typography, so perhaps there's a bias - and Shawn Blanc writes excellent reviews of software he loves (http://shawnblanc.net/).<p>What about you? Which blogs really get you going?
======
pchristensen
Here are a few previous discussions:

Who would you pay to read? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=166607>

The Best Blogs You're Not Reading <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=128762>

------
tstegart
La Tartine Gourmande <http://www.latartinegourmande.com> One of the best food
blogs ever with awesome photography. It helps to have non-tech stuff sometimes
:)

~~~
unalone
What an absolutely lovely blog! Thanks so much for pointing this one out.

~~~
tstegart
The photography is just amazing, its like food porn. Apparently she's making a
cookbook, which should be pretty sweet. I can't wait to make some of the more
involved stuff when I get out of my tiny NYC apartment.

------
sidsavara
Seth Godin's Blog - <http://sethgodin.typepad.com/>

Mark Cuban - <http://BlogMaverick.com>

Paul Graham - <http://PaulGraham.com>

Gary Vee - <http://garyvaynerchuk.com/>

538 - <http://FiveThirtyEight.com> fascinating

Freakonomics - <http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/> as above

ZenHabits - <http://zenhabits.net> I met him in person and Leo is as genuine
as they come

My Life In A Cube - <http://www.mylifeinacube.com/> Great comic

And like, hundreds more ;)

Also the best place to find stuff I like is my StumbleUpon RSS feed at
<http://tr.im/sidsu>

I think it is all pretty spiffy stuff myself. And of course, my blog is at
<http://sidsavara.com>

------
yan
I like the following:

Hack a day - hackaday.com

Overcomig Bias - overcomingbias.com

3quarksdaily - 3quarksdaily.com

make magazine - makezine.com

developing intelligence - <http://scienceblogs.com/developingintelligence/>

schneier on security - schneier.com/blog/

... and a few other ones that are slipping my mind. Will update if I remember.

~~~
botbooty
hey, thanks for the plug of DI...

------
paulgb
The only blog I really read: <http://mindyourdecisions.com/blog/> (interesting
discussion of game theory that is accessible to non-game-theorests)

I also check <http://startupnorth.ca/> from time to time to keep up on what's
happening in Canada.

------
gtani
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/195689/what-developer-
blo...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/195689/what-developer-blogs-would-
you-recommend-reading)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/78955/what-are-the-
best-p...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/78955/what-are-the-best-
programming-and-development-related-blogs)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/188991/which-
programming-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/188991/which-programming-
blog-entry-opened-your-eyes-and-made-you-do-something-differe)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/151974/c-blogs-that-
you-r...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/151974/c-blogs-that-you-
regularly-follow)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/249044/best-non-
microsoft...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/249044/best-non-microsoftnet-
development-blogs)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=380236>

------
tu
<http://www.makezine.com>

<http://www.deutsche-startups.de> \- German Techcrunch

<http://astartupaday.wordpress.com/> \- for creative inspiration

<http://www.gaborcselle.com/blog/> \- watch a new startup in the making

<http://www.codinghorror.com>

<http://www.hackaday.com>

<http://www.lifehacker.com>

<http://ikeahacker.blogspot.com/>

<http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com> and <http://www.getrichslowly.com> \-
for personal finance

Other than that I pretty much rely on HN to filter interesting stuff ;)

------
amjith
Linus Torvald's Blog: <http://torvalds-family.blogspot.com/>

Paul Graham Essays: <http://www.paulgraham.com/>

Coding Horror: <http://www.codinghorror.com>

JoelOnSoftware: <http://www.joelonsoftware.com>

Bryan Cantrill's Blog: <http://blogs.sun.com/bmc/>

Rich Burridge's Blog: <http://blogs.sun.com/richb/>

------
voidfiles
Merlin Mann - <http://43folders.com> \- creativity, productivity A List Apart
- <http://www.alistapart.com/> \- html, css, webdesign Kottke -
<http://kottke.org> \- cool links Subtraction - <http://www.substraction.com>
\- print design, web design

Some things that aren't blog but I Think provide great things and have rss
feeds

<http://delicious.com/network/tikva> <http://delicious.com/cshirky>
<http://ffffound.com/>

I read over 100 blogs, not all are in the super duper cool level, but I share
what I think is the best stuff using my google reader @

<http://www.google.com/reader/shared/06434253323852871046>

------
carterschonwald
www.terrytao.wordpress.com is a blog I like to follow, really nice research
level expositional writing on a wide variety of fascinating and nontrivial
math. Whats especial impressive (aside from the field's medal) is that the
first two years of his blog are being converted into expositional texts to be
published by the American Mathematical Society.

------
JeffJenkins
Harder the me just listing them, but you can take a look through my Google
Reader shared items:

<http://www.google.com/reader/shared/10530692481246922106>

The most frequent ones are:

* Schneier on Security ( <http://www.schneier.com/blog/> )

* Statistical Modeling, Causal Inference, and Social Science ( <http://www.stat.columbia.edu/~gelman/blog/> )

I also follow a bunch of significant python people and the artima weblogs.

------
nathanburke
Most of my favorites are startup related or at least in the tech industry.

<http://mashable.com> <http://centernetworks.com>
<http://scalableintimacy.com/> <http://chrisbrogan.com> <http://xconomy.com>
<http://dondodge.typepad.com/>

------
Jem
I was sat on the bus this morning thinking of asking this exact question. I
have a big list of blogs I read but they're mostly personal, and I need to
expand my geeky reading list.

Anyway, as I am looking for geek/code/software blogs I have none of those to
share, but think there's quite a few of you here would enjoy Chairman Bill's
blog ( <http://ttocb.blogspot.com/> ) - strong British humour throughout.

------
chris11
I'm in college so I really like Cal Newport's blog. He writes about time
management, and to succeed at college without stressing yourself out. For
instance, he mentions that you should ignore your g.p.a. . He talks about
finding a bunch of citations from his professors his senior year, because he
never looked at the letter with his g.p.a. Link: <http://calnewport.com/blog>

------
anthonyrubin
Here are a few that I don't think have been mentioned yet:

The Cooper Journal <http://www.cooper.com/journal/>

Google Testing Blog <http://googletesting.blogspot.com/>

Knowing and Doing <http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/blog/>

------
maximumwage
I put together a list of hundreds of blogs written by successful
entrepreneurs, executives, investors, venture capitalists and other top
people:

<http://www.bigwinner.org/successful-people/>

I don't read them all regularly, but I love getting advice and information
from successful people.

------
jrockway
I enjoy random blogs (yay for link agregation sites), but MJD and Steve Yegge
continually write content worth reading:

MJD: <http://blog.plover.com/>

Yegge: <http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/>

------
thomanil
I have these guys's blogs posted under "Software Development A-list" in my RSS
reader:

Steve Yegge, Joel Spolsky,Jeff Atwood (Coding Horror), Martin Fowler, Ted
Neward, Andy Hunt, Steve McConnell (10x Software Development), Michael
Feathers,Paul Graham

------
dmm
The Last Psychiatrist - <http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/> Yegge -
<http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/>

------
jacoblyles
Unqualified Reservations.

There are plenty of political crackpots on the internet, but how many condemn
the American Revolution and support the Jacobite cause? How many go back to
actually read Tory papers from the 18th century and Confederate papers from
the 19th? Have you ever read the Tories' side? Chances are you haven't.
Chances are you've been taught that America is wholesome and awesome and good
and apple pie.

That's why UR is awesome. I love writing that changes my perspective on the
world.

Edit: Here's a nice fisking of the Declaration of Independence from 1776:

[http://oll.libertyfund.org/index.php?option=com_content&...](http://oll.libertyfund.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1130&Itemid=264)

Some quotes with Moldbug's commentary:

" The last time I had the honour of being in your Lordship's company, you
observed that you were utterly at a loss as to what facts many parts of the
Declaration of Independence published by the Philadelphia Congress
referred..."

Moldbug: In other words: these Congress people are so whack-a-doodle-doo, half
the time your Lordship can't even tell what they're talking about. Presumably
"your Lordship" is Lord Germain. Dear reader, how does your own knowledge of
the Declaration compare to Lord Germain's? Weren't you amused, for instance,
to learn that

" I know of no new offices erected in America in the present reign, except
those of the Commissioners of the Customs and their dependents. Five
Commissioners were appointed, and four Surveyors General dismissed; perhaps
fifteen to twenty clerks and under officers were necessary for this board more
than the Surveyors had occasion for before: Land and tide waiters, weighers,
&c. were known officers before; the Surveyors used to encrease or lessen the
number as the King’s service required, and the Commissioners have done no
more. Thirty or forty additional officers in the whole Continent, are the
Swarms which eat out the substance of the boasted number of three millions of
people."

Moldbug: or, most intriguingly, that

" The first in order, He has refused his assent to laws the most wholesome and
necessary for the public good; is of so general a nature, that it is not
possible to conjecture to what laws or to what Colonies it refers. I remember
no laws which any Colony has been restrained from passing, so as to cause any
complaint of grievance, except those for issuing a fraudulent paper currency,
and making it a legal tender; but this is a restraint which for many years
past has been laid on Assemblies by an act of Parliament, since which such
laws cannot have been offered to the King for his allowance. I therefore
believe this to be a general charge, without any particulars to support it;
fit enough to be placed at the head of a list of imaginary grievances."

------
Flemlord
My first stop of the day is non-tech: Glen Greenwald, a constitutional lawyer
turned political pundit.

<http://www.salon.com/opinion/greenwald/>

------
mk
The French Laundry at home <http://carolcookskeller.blogspot.com/>

She finished up in October, but it is still one of my favorite blogs.

------
hotshothenry
<http://www.barstoolsports.com>, besides the usual techcrunch, gigaom,
readwriteweb, go2web20, etc.

------
poppinphresh
makezine.com

codinghorror.com

iwillteachyoutoberich.com

joestump.net

freelanceswitch.com

zenhabits.net

~~~
latortuga
I'll second iwillteachyoutoberich, I've been reading that blog for a few years
now and Ramit has a style that is very accessible to a lot of people. Great
blog.

~~~
maneesh
i recommend it too, but only cause ramit's my brother :)

~~~
ramit
Wow -- this is so cool. Thanks, guys. (I'm the author of
<http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com.>)

------
davi
Carl Zimmer, biology: <http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/loom/>

------
bdr
I use a slinkset as my RSS reader. It's at <http://andrew.slinkset.com/>

------
brlewis
<http://friendfeed.com/brlewis/likes?service=blog>

------
vivekkhurana
joelonsoftware <http://www.joelonsoftware.com/>

------
chris_l
gapingvoid.com, especially "How to be creative" bill clementson's lispy blog

------
omarish
good coding music: <http://www.dancefloormayhem.com/>; <http://noiseporn.com>

------
daveambrose
No FlowingData love?

